# Insulation Around Chimney



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have never seen FG combust but you need to check with the code in your area and if it can be run zero clearance in that case.

Roxul is a better choice as it will never combust and even better would be to seal that area off with some sheet metal and itumescent sealant.

Build the metal up to a level that when you blow in the new insulation, it will not come over the top and touch the chimney.

Sealing that are against air leaks is better for safety and energy efficiency.


----------



## Rockford (Dec 29, 2011)

Myfirstrodeo,
You are correct, Code *R1003.18* Chimney clearances says that you must maintain a 2" clearance from combustibles. They do give you an option of lining your chimney flue with a stainless steel liner and insulating that liner to meet UL1777 standards (1/2" of insulation around the liner), then you would have zero clearance, that would allow combustibles to be placed next to the chimney.


----------

